# $120 for 4 hours blocks



## Renzel (Nov 15, 2016)

amazon flex just increased the rate of 4 hours route to $120 for today because of bad weather. Right now we are on -2 so people don't wanna work lol. They have lots of routes for today and drivers are not ready to come out lol


----------



## Renzel (Nov 15, 2016)

See the screenshot


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Dang, all we have at my wh is 3 for $54


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

FUberX said:


> Dang, all we have at my wh is 3 for $54


The only thing that mother nature has given us: Californian is .. DROUGHT.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

At DC area, the rate for evening 3 hour block was reduced from $57 to $54, not even 1$ extra pay for evening block. However, I saw 75$ for 3 hour last week because no one wanted to take their 2 hour block (8 p.m to 10 p.m) for $34 or 54$ for 3 hour block (8 p.m to 11 p.m). The packages had to be delivered that day so they increased it to 25$ per hour and they were gone instantly.


----------



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

I had a 3 hour block with 57 damn packages... a whopping $54! Then, I had a 4 hour block, with 7 packages with $72 pay. It all evens out I guess. I wish they'd give us $100+ 4 hour blocks where I do pick ups.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Renzel said:


> amazon flex just increased the rate of 4 hours route to $120 for today because of bad weather. Right now we are on -2 so people don't wanna work lol. They have lots of routes for today and drivers are not ready to come out lol


 Thats Minnesota, I am confused since your location says Indy


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

geekorama said:


> I wish they'd give us $100+ 4 hour blocks where I do pick ups.


See if you can transfer to the Chicago warehouses, it was -11 degrees here when I got up at 5:30am.


----------



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

jester121 said:


> See if you can transfer to the Chicago warehouses, it was -11 degrees here when I got up at 5:30am.


Umm... yeah, you guys deserve that extra money and hazard pay LOL.

I'm in California, and I was freezing because I had to actually wear a long sleeve undershirt and 2 sweaters, though I still wore shorts... all because it was 51 degrees LOL. We're such ......., and after seeing how cold it was in Chicago for you guys to earn that extra pay, I realized i'm just a whiny bee.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

After two days straight of subzero/single digit highs in Denver it was nice that it hit 40's during my second block today, had to take off my hoodie and just rock the t-shirt


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I worked two $120 blocks yesterday. That was awesome. Blocks are $88 today but man, I really needed a day off, gotta go christmas shopping at some point !


----------

